# Chat



## Legolas_The Elf (Mar 20, 2002)

*Should we add a ....*

Hey guys...girls also are included..DOI...Wouldn´t it be cool  to add a chatting place in the Tolkien Forum¡¡¡¡??? Write u´r ideas and VOTE


----------



## Elanor2 (Mar 21, 2002)

Not for me! I happen to have a bread to earn, a home to mind, and a companion to cuddle. The forum takes enough of my time as it is.


----------



## Khamul (Mar 27, 2002)

No, I really dont enjoy chat rooms. They make someone say things that they havent really thought about. People can easily say things that have nothing to do with LOTR. Can you imagine someone having to moderate a chat room?


----------



## Grond (Mar 28, 2002)

Patience people. Webmaster only has so much time but a chat option may be in the future.


----------



## Hirila (Mar 28, 2002)

A chatroom would suit me very well!

It would be a great thing for those who like to talk to each other a bit quicker than via some thread or PMs. These unfortunately take some time and I at least can`t remember what I wanted to say five minutes later!


Having read ReadWryt`s post I edit this: If noone volunteers to moderate a chatroom then I think we could live very well without one.


----------



## Anarchist (Mar 28, 2002)

Nice idea but it would be too tough for our beloved moderators (yeah I'm good on sucking up ).


----------



## ReadWryt (Mar 28, 2002)

Being a veteran of chat dating back to the ANSI BBS and Compuserve C.B. Simulator up through Telnet Chat and on to Web based Chat, I can assure you that the type of bother that occurs in such places with people who decide to ruin things for everyone else is a royal pain. IRC is the worst...it's all testosterone and bots in there. I have friends who moderate Chat Rooms and it's no fun, I wouldn't will that on anyone!


----------



## Khamul (Apr 1, 2002)

And I really think the subjects would get far away from Tolkien on these sites. I am sure that there are other chats dedicated to Tolkien. Except the AOL one which is basically people arguing whether or not Olando Bloom is hot........


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 12, 2002)

Yes, there is a chat room on another forum like this one. It is just mindless rabble where the blind lead the blind. I do not like the idea of a chat room.


----------



## elvish-queen (Apr 12, 2002)

*Chat-site?*

Just a suggestion, I don't know if its possible, but it'd be really fun to have a chatsite on the forum. Then all the useless chat (of which I am not innocent! ) would be cleared out of the posts and rather be in the chat. Also when you want to chat it would be quicker, rather than having to post and submit post etc.
Just a suggestion!


----------



## Úlairi (Apr 12, 2002)

Hmmmmmm, good point, then Greenwood, Mormegil and I could have some real good debates!


----------



## Dûndorer (May 2, 2002)

oh, but its sooooo easy to set up chat rooms. it would be awsome if you had one on this site. i could make a home page on a free site and put a chat room on it so poeple here could go there. if thats ok. i have a chat room on me and my cousins site right now that isnt that good but i can find one thats great.


----------



## Khamul (May 2, 2002)

The easyness of it doesnt really matter. It would be extremely annoying for someone to moderate chat rooms. If you are that desperate to chat, just get on Instant Messanger or something like that, and have a chat....


----------



## Úlairi (May 3, 2002)

Yeah, or go to some chat forum.


----------



## Bilbo Baggins57 (May 3, 2002)

I think a chat room would be a really cool idea. Instead of just posting our opinions we could actually talk 2 people about them. I hope u guys decide 2 add a chat room.


----------



## Dûndorer (May 3, 2002)

just wanted to say...

i know, but you dont realy have to moderate chat rooms. maybe large ones on AOL or somethin like that. but if we had a chat room for this forum someone would have to search for this forum, find it, and start to terrorise. it wouldnt be anywhere else but on this web page. and also, i bet, no no no, i know that there has to be a chat room with a password on it. so someone that wants to tarrorise people that like tolkien would have to search, find this website, sign up for it, then get the password, go on it and do what they do. and i dont know but maybe, maybe if u get a chat like that you can give the password to people with over 50 posts. not to make them seem lower but just as a precaution. that meens that someone would have to post 50 times before they could get to terrorise the chat room. and i think that if someone wanted to do something bad in a chat room, they would have already did something bad to the forum.


----------



## Beorn (May 3, 2002)

The thing is, on the forum, people research info before they post. So, in a chat room, much less researched info would be conversation...


----------



## Úlairi (May 3, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Beorn _
> *The thing is, on the forum, people research info before they post. So, in a chat room, much less researched info would be conversation... *



Very observbant, I got a bit of a laugh out of that one Beorn.


----------



## Walter (May 4, 2002)

After all I've seen going on in the couple of years I owned and moderated chatrooms on IRC, I don't think I would use it, but if a majority wants it, why not install a chatroom...


----------



## Úlairi (May 4, 2002)

Why don't you become a mod Walter? Beorn did and I would love to as well, however, I believe that you actually have to win the favor of the mods and the WM before they let you.


----------



## Walter (May 4, 2002)

I feel flattered, Ulairy, but I think I'll refrain from applying and leave that to some of the worthier members around here...


----------



## Úlairi (May 5, 2002)

Who would be more worthy than you?


----------



## Walter (May 5, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ulairi _
> *Who would be more worthy than you? *



...about the better half of the contributing members here, methinks.

Anyway, I think we should stop spoiling the topic of this thread


----------



## elvish-queen (May 5, 2002)

Ok, you really confused me by putting that post in there!
Anyway, I reallized after about 10 minutes or so! (No, I'm not thick, I'm just a little slow on Sundays!)
I would really enjoy having a chatsite on the forum. I think it would be awesome, but I'm afraid I would not offer to moderate it... I do not envy that job! But if we could find anyone that would It would be the best thing, I don't think I know half the people on this forum, it'd help that too!

Aren't (most) people on this forum above junky chatsites? Maybe if we could try to get it running and try it out for a while, then if it doesn't work we can just delete it?


----------



## Dûndorer (May 6, 2002)

i would be willing to contribute, but with some help. i think that i would be nervous though. and i probably wont get the job so, oh well. if this is even gonna happen.


----------



## Persephone (May 7, 2002)

Yes. I think it's a good idea. For one thing, posting is fun but chatting will be like real time. Then again, that'll eat up a lot of bandwidth.


----------



## Úlairi (May 7, 2002)

I don't mind a chat site as it gets all 'silly' talk out of the threads that are supposedly serious.


----------



## Dûndorer (May 7, 2002)

so, is it maybe gonna happen?


----------



## Chymaera (May 16, 2002)

NO


----------



## Úlairi (May 17, 2002)

And I will quote your signature Chymaera, as it says it all:



> _Chymaera's signature_
> *But that is just my opinion, I could be wrong.*



Yes, it is your opinion, and I believe that a chat site may happen on the forum in the near future if given some thought. LOTRONLINE has a chat section, and it runs very well.


----------



## David Pence (May 17, 2002)

I'll look into putting in a chat section. I could also put the IRC server back up, which might be better, since you could chat and post at the same time. 

We'd need to get some veteran moderators in there to keep things running smoothly. Maybe we can get a small committee together to work it out.

P.S. Let's try to create more purposeful polls in the future. "Should we add a ..." sounds like some NBC news poll.


----------



## Úlairi (May 17, 2002)

If there's anyway I can help WM, I will.


----------



## David Pence (May 17, 2002)

Okay. Remember Treebeard though ... "Let's not be hasty."


----------



## ReadWryt (May 17, 2002)

The last incarnation of this forum had an IRC room available and nobody used it...so it got shut down. With ICQ, AIM and all the other options available it just seems as if it would be too much bother to create a permanent chat space here...


----------



## Phenix (May 17, 2002)

*Chat room*

Hi I think that there shuld be a chat room on this page...where you can discuse any thing.


----------



## Úlairi (May 17, 2002)

Just think. We'll get the mindless babble out of the forum!!!


----------



## Gandalf_White (May 20, 2002)

*Yeah*

Yes! Chat Rooms are the best!


----------



## Samwise_hero (Jun 6, 2002)

A chat room would be a good idea but it might cause some problems too.


----------



## Úlairi (Jun 6, 2002)

Such as?


----------



## LadyGaladriel (Jun 6, 2002)

Im not too bothered one way or the other but I was wondering if anyone knew any good , clean , no rpg Chat rooms for LOTR . I cant find any anywhere


----------



## faila (Dec 26, 2002)

*Irc Chanel*

Maybey this site should have an irc chanel or other form of a chat room. More direct speaking. 

I just think it would be neat to speak directly to multiple people on this site in a chat room like environment.

My idea is probobly pretty dumb, but oh well.


----------



## Beorn (Dec 27, 2002)

It's been suggested before...we can't moderate the chats all the time, and it will probably degrade into idle-chit-chat, not a Tolkien based discussion.


----------



## faila (Dec 27, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Beorn _
> *It's been suggested before...we can't moderate the chats all the time, and it will probably degrade into idle-chit-chat, not a Tolkien based discussion. *


Yes thats a good point. 

But role player would love it (well at least some) WEll thankyou for reading.


----------



## Retrovertigo (Dec 31, 2002)

What about theonering.net irc room as an example? I think that works quite well.. but thats an entirely different thing I suppose.


----------



## Khamul (Jan 6, 2003)

It would also keep alot of spam off of the boards.


----------



## Viewman (Jan 13, 2003)

There is allready one at http://www.goog.dk/chat but it isnt been used so much  on friday it will be moved to a faster server then i think it will be very good


----------



## Dragon (Jan 19, 2003)

*ttf chatroom?*

does n e 1 think it would be a good idea to have a chatroom for ttf? not instead, just as well as the forum


----------



## Aulë (Jan 19, 2003)

This has been discussed before, but everyone thinks that the chatroom would drift off to non-Tolkien chatter.


----------



## Hirila (Jan 19, 2003)

As it most certainly would. If you like to chat with members ask for an instant messenger. AOL, MSN, ICQ... There are way too many of these...


----------



## munchkin (Jan 23, 2003)

If you all want to go to a LOTR chat room, go here:


http://chat.cjb.net/LordoftheRings/


----------



## omnipotent_elf (Jan 25, 2003)

Thanx, munchkin


----------



## Wolfshead (Jan 25, 2003)

Munchkin forgot to add the phrase, "Plug, plug" to his recommendation


----------



## omnipotent_elf (Jan 26, 2003)

i think it;s an awesome idea
come on, how many people would seriously love to have a chat area. it's a place where we can meet up with others and actually work out there personalities
anyway, some poeple are more comfortable in chat, rather than having to think up really good answers for every post


----------



## 10000 strong (Jan 29, 2003)

YES ADD A CHAT!!!


----------



## Hyarion (Mar 30, 2003)

I think a chat would be a great idea, I've seen some other Tolkien related sites with a IRC chat and a javascript version so people who aren't familiar with irc can just click a link and go there. I have a few remedies so people won't go off topic such as I used to have a bot with almost a thousand trivia question/answers for peple to have fun with, its a great way to learn and have fun at the same time, thats just my idea though, sorry for bring up a rather old thread, didn't want to start a whole new one though.


----------

